# Sterring box?



## jdoming728 (May 28, 2011)

I have a Hinimoto E-2304 and have done a lot of work to it but for the 4000.00 I paid I knew I was having to do some things to it.... I recently have a problem and it is like this... when steering the tractor to the right the steering box responds correctly but when steering to the left the steering wheel bounces up and down about an inch or less and docent respond just keeps turning and the tires stay in the same position. Can you give me some insite on this matter... I know eventually it going to have the steering box rebuilt and Im no stranger to mechanics. So I can do the work myself its just In not really familiar with these boxes... is there any adjustment or anything I should know....


----------

